# Samsung 850 Pro or EVO?



## Cartel (Apr 5, 2015)

I'd like to buy a 850 but I'm not sure if I should get the pro or the evo?

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147359

or

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147371

So far I'm thinking the Pro


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 5, 2015)

Pro theoretically will give you a boost of performance respect the Evo, but not that much. Its main strength it would be the SSD life, based on Samsung Specs, the Pro should last 2x the data written on the Evo, so if you plan to write a lot or get the best long-term one, I'd go for the Pro if you have the budget.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 5, 2015)

Only get the pro if the cost is ok relative to the evo And you really really need it to
last year's.

By most typical use cases they out last their usefulness (in size terms) before they die imho so I got an evo840 too and realistically with Samsung magician caching software free and installed you won't need more speed unless you smoke a lot of crack and are confused a lot simples. 

Pro probably not worth the premium unless its in a pro environment.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 5, 2015)

The 840 EVO has had slow down issues when it is dirty, firmware issue.  There are posts here on TPU regarding the problem and elsewhere.  I own 1 840EVO and 2 840PRO's.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...vos-outperforms-840-pros.209580/#post-3234002

http://www.techpowerup.com/206310/s...o-firmware-update-fixes-slow-reads-issue.html

*Stick with the PRO version*.

Samsung updates: http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/minisite/SSD/global/html/support/downloads.html

There was an 850 update for a short time but it was pulled from the site???


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 5, 2015)

Fixed easily with a firmware update easily done with said Samsung magician software hence my evos fixed.

I don't know why you need buy something just cos I have 2 840 basics one evo and a pciex revo 2 so im not chatting with regards to read opinion either but from experience.

Do you not agree that 1Tb ssds will be cheap and cheerful in two to three years way before a new bought evo is likely to die?

Its my experience that I buy an ssd then two years pass and its mediocre size makes me hate it a bit I went from 120 - 250 then another 250 then an evo 500 not long ago    looks smallish already.


----------



## qubit (Apr 5, 2015)

I've got the 850 Pro 256GB and it works like a charm.

Main differences are the lifetime of the product (write cycles) and slowdown as the drive gets full - the Pro doesn't. However, as you can see from theoneandonlymrk's post above, a firmware update fixes the slowdown issue though. I think you should do a bit of googling to see how effective that fix is overall, though.

The price has come down a lot recently, so I still think you should go for the better drive.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 5, 2015)

Go with the Pro, you won't regret it


----------



## arbiter (Apr 5, 2015)

jsfitz54 said:


> The 840 EVO has had slow down issues when it is dirty, firmware issue.  There are posts here on TPU regarding the problem and elsewhere.  I own 1 840EVO and 2 840PRO's.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...vos-outperforms-840-pros.209580/#post-3234002
> 
> ...



That slow down issue was voltage issue on files that havent been accessed for a long period and effected the 840 series, Links are for 850 which are unaffected by that issue. Both should be good, pro will be faster if you write larger ammounts of data since it doesn't have the SLC cache evo uses to boost write speeds for a short time til it gets full.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 5, 2015)

The reason why I compare an old product 840EVO to new 850EVO is that the firmware fix has not been the *panacea* for all.

The EVO is a cut back version to meet a price point and the PRO is essentially a TOP TIER product.
While I hope that none experience any difficulties, my bet for the long haul is the PRO.
And yes I know that technology marches forward and both 850 products may not have any issues.
I do question why a firmware for the 850 was released, then retracted.


----------



## Ruyki (Apr 5, 2015)

The 840 EVO is still broken. Samsung is mostly downplaying the issue and I seriously doubt they're gonna fix it.

But if you really wanna buy from a manufacturer like that then I won't stop you...


----------



## Batou1986 (Apr 5, 2015)

The 840 pro is like 20$ more which is worth it for the warranty and the speed/reliability increase.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 5, 2015)

qubit said:


> I've got the 850 Pro 256GB and it works like a charm.
> 
> Main differences are the lifetime of the product (write cycles) and slowdown as the drive gets full - the Pro doesn't. However, as you can see from theoneandonlymrk's post above, a firmware update fixes the slowdown issue though. I think you should do a bit of googling to see how effective that fix is overall, though.
> 
> The price has come down a lot recently, so I still think you should go for the better drive.



But by time the warranty has ran out you could buy another and probably a larger size by time 5 years pass.


----------



## qubit (Apr 6, 2015)

AsRock said:


> But by time the warranty has ran out you could buy another and probably a larger size by time 5 years pass.


Oh yeah, indeed it's gonna be seriously out of date in 5 years time. It's like those high end EVGA graphics cards with 10 year warranties. Who is still gonna be gaming on one of those in a decade?! It would be like me still using a 6800 Ultra 256MB in this day and age, which would be ridiculous!


----------



## AsRock (Apr 6, 2015)

qubit said:


> Oh yeah, indeed it's gonna be seriously out of date in 5 years time. It's like those high end EVGA graphics cards with 10 year warranties. Who is still gonna be gaming on one of those in a decade?! It would be like me still using a 6800 Ultra 256MB in this day and age, which would be ridiculous!



but more chance you will have a use for the ssd though, how ever save 100+$ by getting a 850 and buy another drive later or even get a 850 evo + another drive with the 60$ you saved.


----------



## Polen (Apr 6, 2015)

850 Pro looks cheaper in Newegg.ca for now. It would be better choice of course.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 6, 2015)

Well this got involved didn't it


----------



## v12dock (Apr 7, 2015)

I just purchased a 500GB 850 Evo msata. Samsung Magician does not currently support it however its a very solid drive.


----------



## xorbe (Apr 7, 2015)

My and my brother both have 1TB 850 EVOs, and no problems so far.


----------



## LogitechFan (Sep 17, 2015)

qubit said:


> Oh yeah, indeed it's gonna be seriously out of date in 5 years time. It's like those high end EVGA graphics cards with 10 year warranties. Who is still gonna be gaming on one of those in a decade?! It would be like me still using a 6800 Ultra 256MB in this day and age, which would be ridiculous!


Free tip - in 5-10 years, or when it fails (usually in my case they "fail" as soon as they are EOL in a year or two), they will be forced to replace it with the current model as the one you have is end of life. That means you can get it replaced even if it's not defective. How to do that - you can use a bit of imagination. It's basically futureproofing your buy at Samsung's/EVGA/whatever expense. Why? Screw them, that's why.


----------



## RandomSadness (Sep 18, 2015)

I have 850 EVOs in two of my laptops and am happy with them so far.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 18, 2015)

Just ordered a 850 Pro 256 on sale for $120


----------



## manofthem (Sep 18, 2015)

LogitechFan said:


> Free tip - in 5-10 years, or when it fails (usually in my case they "fail" as soon as they are EOL in a year or two), they will be forced to replace it with the current model as the one you have is end of life. That means you can get it replaced even if it's not defective. How to do that - you can use a bit of imagination. It's basically futureproofing your buy at Samsung's/EVGA/whatever expense. *Why? Screw them, that's why*.




Thats the spirit


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 18, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Thats the spirit



Yeah, make all the rest of us honest consumers pay.  That's awesome.


----------



## Jborg (Sep 18, 2015)

I own an 840 EVO which I bought first, and also an 850 PRO. I originally thought I had the So Called issue with the EVOs.... I was experiencing very slow boot up times, I tried optimizing using Samsung Magician, updating firmware.... etc.... Did not help.

The problem ending up being Windows 7.... a fresh install fixed the problem. 35 Second Boot times down to 8 seconds 

The 850 Pro is what i have my OS installed on now, and I use my 840 EVO for game installations.

Both have been well performing SSD's, I would just get the PRO series just to avoid any issues down the line.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 18, 2015)

Enter promo code EMCAXKW22 at checkout Newegg   10 %


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 18, 2015)

i have a 850 EVO 500gb in my Alpha: quite a good one 



 

directly cloned from the HDD with Macrium Reflect, speedy boot no problems whatsoever


----------



## davidm71 (Sep 26, 2015)

Cartel said:


> I'd like to buy a 850 but I'm not sure if I should get the pro or the evo?
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147359
> 
> ...



Wait for the 950 pro comming out next month


----------



## Jborg (Sep 26, 2015)

For Reference:


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 26, 2015)

LogitechFan said:


> Free tip - in 5-10 years, or when it fails (usually in my case they "fail" as soon as they are EOL in a year or two), they will be forced to replace it with the current model as the one you have is end of life. That means you can get it replaced even if it's not defective. How to do that - you can use a bit of imagination. It's basically futureproofing your buy at Samsung's/EVGA/whatever expense. Why? Screw them, that's why.



How very....honest. LOL.


----------



## Cartel (Oct 15, 2015)

davidm71 said:


> Wait for the 950 pro comming out next month


Actually I've been looking at these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147425
and
http://rog.asus.com/327432014/label...pci-express-gen23-to-m-2-x4-ssd-adapter-card/


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 19, 2015)

Nice. Samsung 2TB Evo for 750 €. Not quite there yet, but we're getting there. Finally I'll be able to get rid of slow, grinding, spinning drives. Entirely. Not some stupid 256GB boot drive and some crap eco green nonsense with it.

When it'll hit price of around 350€, I'll certainly get one. Samsungs seem to be somewhat the most reliable as well.


----------

